
Almost 2,500 firms breached in ongoing hack attack - tcskeptic
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/02/18/massive_hack_attack/
======
csmeder
I'm guessing this doesn't affect firms that use unix based OSes? I wonder if
companies will ever switch over to unix/linux for the security benefits. At
some point will it be so obvious running windows is a huge liability that
companies will be pressured by stock holders to not allow windows on their
computers? One can dream right?

~~~
ErrantX
All that will realistically happen then is that criminal hackers will focus on
linux.

The solution is to have solid security and to be alert :)

~~~
csmeder
I know but it's a lot harder to have solid security on Windows than on Linux,
right?

~~~
ErrantX
Errrm. Sorta.

It's still _relatively_ trivial to infect a Linux machine - especially if you
have an end user on there :)

